# Solved: Urlmon.dll Internet Explorer 6 problems



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, this one has been bothering me for over a month now and I'm out of any ideas so I ask you for help.

So here's the problem:

I need XFire, the ultimate gaming whatsoever application which helps me to find servers for cod2 I play often on.
Xfire uses Internet Explorer for it's interface grapichs and other things I don't care for, anyway, Xfire crashes right when I start it and I come to the idea it may be related to my IE 6, well, I am using Firefox and Opera for 2 years now and haven't used IE 6 once in that period, so I try to start IE 6 to see if it's functional and guess what, it's not...it won't even start and writes and error report:

_AppName: iexplore.exe AppVer: 6.0.2800.1106 ModName: urlmon.dll
ModVer: 6.0.2800.1649 Offset: 0001f6a5_

togheter with all the usual thing on that error report which you can send to microsoft :/

I've tried:
- Reinstalling Internet Explorer 6
- Reinstalling Xfire
- regsvr32 urlmon.dll
- sfc /scannow with the original Windows 2000 CD
- Replacing urlmon.dll with a working copy from my brothers laptop using the same copy of Win 2k but it won't let me delete the URLMON.DLL from WINNT/System32 and Win 2k doesn't have DOS so I can't boot in DOS and replace the urlmon.dll trough DOS...doing it trought command prompt or safe mode with command prompt still loads the urlmon.dll on startup so it won't let me delete it.

Any more ideas? Pls help 

SG 01


----------



## Brock_UK (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you tried updating IE6 to 8? Perhaps Microsoft are not supporting IE6 anymore...


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

As I mentioned in my post, I am running on Windows 2000. Internet Explorer 6 is the newest version for my OS.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you installed all the recent patches, service packs, and Internet Explorer updates?

Windows 2000 and Internet Explorer 6 are both a decade old (well, IE6 will be on August 27, 2011).

Internet Explorer 6 is still supported under Windows XP and will be until 2014; however new IE6 updates after July 13, 2010 will only install under XP because Windows 2000 is no longer supported.

You may want to consider upgrading your OS, or use an application other than xFire that doesn't have dependencies requiring a proprietary browser like Internet Explorer.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, but in the meantime I solved the problem myself, so further cases:

Grab your Windows 2000 Disc, insert it, restart, boot form disc, select the "Repair Windows 2000 Professional" option, let it do his work (aprox. 10mins) and it will reboot automatically and everything is working ;D

SG 01


----------

